# Help with relocating to dubai



## aussiedoc (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm a doctor living and working in sydney. My partner has been offered a job in marketing in dubai and we are going through the process of making the difficult decision of giving up two good jobs for the one well paying one in dubai.

I would appreciate some insider info on the realities of living in dubai right now. Is there job security? (he has been offered a 2 year contract) Has the cost of rent decreased (as I understand that people are moving home) and how much can we really expect to pay for a 2 bedroom apartment? 

Does anyone out there know about job opportunities for doctors? I am currently completing my specialty training in nephrology (kidneys) and have a year to go before I am a specialist (ie i have worked as a doctor for 8 years). I have contacted recruiters but it seems that i do not have the experience they require to place me.

And what is the tax situation? I assume that all income earned in dubai is tax free and can be transferred to australia without paying tax on it there.

Thank you so much for any information.


----------



## matzudaira (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice question Aussiedoc. I'm interested too in the rent of a two or three bedrooms flat in a nice area. I hope someone will help me with that.

thank you


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there:

Just some points (I've been on the boards for about 6 months and researching my own Dubai move from Oz):

1. They don't recognise de-facto (no living together if not married, technically illegal). If you're married, no worries. If not then you'd need to get your own job offer and visa (you can't come on his), alot of couples not married do the discreet don't ask don't tell sort of thing and just tell everyone they're married (not like Emeratis are going to stop you on the street and demand your marriage certificate).
2. Consider that the first (3) months in Dubai are often probation, so if you can at all delay your own move till your partner has passed the probation period I would consider it safer. If things don't work out at least one of you still has that job in AU and hasn't uprooted. But of course could be other considerations, but just keep it in mind.
3. Rental prices are hard to pin down, the ones I've seen are on Dubizzle.com and from what I've been reading they're going down every month these days. 

Housing is by far the largest cost and can either make or break you depending on your housing allowance.

As for your profession I think Medical always has excellent opportunity everywhere so I wouldn't worry too much on the job front. 

I'd go back and read the last few months of threads that talk about rentals, working, getting registered and stuff. They're also a large amount of posts about weekend get togethers and such and you'll get to know the regular posters on this forum (I'm mostly posting in the AU forum as that's where I'm an expat).


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum<

* thanks Amaslam..once again you have great advice*

1. Your partner can not sponsor your residency if you are not married, so will need to be sponsored by an employer.

2. Personally, as Amaslam has suggested, I would let your partner complete their 3 month probation before moving out ( just easier if they are terminated...sorry- it does happen, especially now due to the downturn)

3.Rental prices are beginning to drop, but are still expensive.
Have a look at Dubai Property Real Estate ? Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. for ideas regarding prices.
Prices will depend on where apartment is, facilities etc.

Rent has always had to be paid 1 year UPFRONT. As the prices are dropping, more LL's are open to more negotiation ( eg: 3 , 4 or even 12 cheques!). Be aware that by paying with more cheques, the price of the rent is usually increased.

4. Contact hospitals here directly if possible, and see what they think.

5. Just because the money earned here is tax free - DOES NOT necessarily mean it is not taxed in Oz.
You will need to speak to an accountant who specialises in overseas tax legalities.

Hope this helps a little!


----------



## aussiedoc (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for the advice. We will be making our decision in the coming week. it's a tough one. I would still appreciate info re medical jobs in dubai. I'm sure I'll be asking day to day questions in this friendly helpful forum if we come over.

Thanks again.


----------

